# tarp repair



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

couple of questions. I bought a clam jr ice house last year. i stored it over the summer i my parents barn. I set it up last week and found out the rat problem in the barn spread to my fish house tarp. I had roughly 20 holes in it!

Well anyway, i thought about buying a new tarp for it, but everyone that i saw was priced more than i pair for the fish house. Also taking it to a repair shop was also more expensive than what i paid for the house. Anyway i was in fleet farm this weekend and bought some tarp tape and some fabric adhesive. I was going to try both methods to see if either worked. is one better than the other. I bought both b/c the cost only came to about 8 bucks so i thought if one didn't work i would try the other.
Does anyone know what would work better?

Also i saw fleet farm had a frabill one man flip over for $149 anybody know if these houses are worth a darn? How is the tarp on them? And how do they compare sizewise to the clam one man's? I thought it extemely cheap for a manfactured house why are they so cheap?


----------



## rap (Mar 26, 2002)

I burnt a hole in my fish trap the first year i had it... It has a very good tarp but it doesn't match up to a sunflower heater when you are occupied with a big northern! We had patches that were made to patch waders left over from the fall and used that on my trap... It came with some good glue, and I have had this house over five years since that and has held up excellent. I would reccomend ordering wader patching but apply the patch in a garage or in you house where the temp will let the glue adhere, otherwise the cold temps of ND will not allow the glue to adhere properly..


----------

